# I went to the doctor's



## linguist786

Can somebody check my translation please (it's supposed to be MSA/Qur'aanic Arabic)

I went to the doctors. The doctor's house is in front of the mosque. I told the doctor my nose is broken. The doctor gave medicine. I took the medicine before food. I ate rice and chicken. Allah gave me cure (urdu: shifaah - same thing?) in the morning. I wrote 7 words in 3 days_ (god knows how this last sentence is related!)_

ذهبت الي الطبيب. بيت الطبيب هو امام المسجد. قلت الطبيب انفي كسر. يعطي الطبيب الدواء. اخذت الدواء قبل الطعام. اكلت الرز والدجاج. اعطيالله لي العلاج في الصباح. كتبت سبع كلمات في ثلاثه ايام. 

dhahabtu ila 't-tabiibi. baytu 't-tabiibi amaama 'l-masjidi. qultu 't-tabiiba anfii kasarun (khabar al-mubtadaa, right?). ya3'tee 't-tabiibu 'd-dawaa'a. akhadhtu 'd-dawaa'a qabla 'T-Ta'3aam. akaltu 'r-ruzza wa 'd-dadjaadja. a3'tiyallahu li 'l-3ilaaja fi 's-subaa7i. katabtu sab3a kalimaata fii thalaathata ayyaamin.

!!شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Whodunit

Well done. 

Let me have a look, though. 



			
				linguist786 said:
			
		

> I went to the doctors. The doctor's house is in front of the mosque. I told the doctor my nose is broken. The doctor gave medicine. I took the medicine before food. I ate rice and chicken. Allah gave me cure (urdu: shifaah - same thing?  It would be shifaa2 *شفاء*) in the morning. I wrote 7 words in 3 days_ (god knows how this last sentence is related!)_
> 
> ذهبت الي الأطباء. بيت الطبيب هو امام المسجد. قلت لالطبيب إن أنفي مكسور. أعطى الطبيب الدواء. أخذت الدواء قبل الطعام. أكلت الرز والدجاج. أعطاني الله العلاج في الصباح. كتبت كلمات سبع في ايام ثلاث
> 
> dhahabtu ila 'l-atibaa2i. baytu 't-tabiibi huwa amaama 'l-masjidi. qultu lit-tabiibi inna anfii maksuur. a3taa 't-tabiibu 'd-dawaa2a. akhadhtu 'd-dawaa2a qabla 't-ta3aami. akaltu 'r-ruzza wa 'd-dadjaadja. a3'taanii allahu 'l-3ilaaja fi 's-sabaa7i. katabtu kalimaatin sab3a fii ayyaamin thalaathi.
> 
> !!شكرا جزيلا


 
Questions and recommendations:

You wrote "doctors" in the English text. In Arabic you used the singular noun. I guess you wanted to use the singular, but just in case, I suggested the possble plural.

I guess qaala requires "li" and "inna". Question for the natives: How can I distinguish between "my nose" in the nominative and accusative (which would be used if the correct conjunction is inna)?

You often forgot about the hamza. 

I'm not entirely sure if a3Taa reqires "li", but I guess not. A native's confirmation would be appreciated. 


Re-corrections are always welcome.


----------



## abusaf

Nice translation.
However:


			
				whodunit said:
			
		

> ذهبت الي الأطباء. بيت الطبيب هو امام المسجد. قلت لالطبيب إن أنفي مكسور. أعطى الطبيب الدواء. أخذت الدواء قبل الطعام. أكلت الرز والدجاج. أعطاي الله العلاج في الصباح. كتبت كلمات سبع في ايام ثلاث
> 
> dhahabtu ila 'l-atibaa2i. baytu 't-tabiibi huwa amaama 'l-masjidi. qultu lit-tabiibi inna anfii maksuur. a3taa 't-tabiibu 'd-dawaa2a. akhadhtu 'd-dawaa2a qabla 't-ta3aami. akaltu 'r-ruzza wa 'd-dadjaadja. a3'taaii allahu 'l-3ilaaja fi 's-sabaa7i. katabtu kalimaatin sab3a fii ayyaamin thalaathi.



Just some pointers:

أعطاني الله الشفاء في الصباح
or: صباحا
But I would write:
شفاني الله
كتبت سبع كلمات في ثلاثة أيام

ِِAnd I personally would say: تناولت الدواء instead of أخذت
And مجروح (injured) instead of مكسور


			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> I'm not entirely sure if a3Taa reqires "li", but I guess not. A native's confirmation would be appreciated.



Generally, the "li" is not used, there is usally no preposition there.

I gave him a pencil:
أعطيته قلما

I gave it to him:
أعطيته إياه


----------



## Whodunit

abusaf said:
			
		

> أعطاني الله الشفاء في الصباح


 
Ok, I will change my correction and the transliteration. 



> or: صباحا


 
I guess that صباحا and في الصباح are completely interchangeable, aren't they?



> But I would write:
> شفاني الله
> كتبت سبع كلمات في ثلاثة أيام


 
I thought of the same word. I'd rather use "to cure" in English, too.



> ِِAnd I personally would say: تناولت الدواء instead of أخذت
> And مجروح (injured) instead of مكسور
> 
> Generally, the "li" is not used, there is usally no preposition there.
> 
> I gave him a pencil:
> أعطيته قلما
> 
> I gave it to him:
> أعطيته إياه


 
Thanks for the answer. It helps indeed.


----------



## zooz

The guys gave you sufficient answers. Though *هو* is not necessary: *بيت الطبيب أمام المسجد*.

Either you say: *أعطاني الله الشفاء/الصحة/العافية في الصباح*, or *شفاني الله في الصباح*.

I presume you meant _doctor _without "s" in the first sentence. Isn't it?


----------



## linguist786

zooz said:
			
		

> I presume you meant _doctor _without "s" in the first sentence. Isn't it?


Well I did and I didn't. When in English we say "I went to the doctor's" we just mean "I went to the doctor's (place)" - but we miss "place" out. But yes, I meant "doctor" (strictly speaking)

Thanks for the very valuable responses (Whodunit, abusaf, zooz)


----------



## Whodunit

linguist786 said:
			
		

> Well I did and I didn't. When in English we say "I went to the doctor's" we just mean "I went to the doctor's (place)" - but we miss "place" out. But yes, I meant "doctor" (strictly speaking)


 
That's different. You forgot the apostrophe. You should change the English text in your first post. 

I don't think that it would make any difference in the Arabic text after the correction.


----------



## cherine

zooz said:
			
		

> The guys gave you sufficient answers. Though *هو* is not necessary: *بيت الطبيب أمام المسجد*.
> 
> Either you say: *أعطاني الله الشفاء/الصحة/العافية في الصباح*, or *شفاني الله في الصباح*.


I agree with Zooz's corrections. فينك من زمان يا زوز ؟ 



			
				linguist786 said:
			
		

> ذهبت إلي الطبيب. بيت الطبيب هو أمام (إذا لم تضع الهمزة لن نعرف إن كنت تقصد أمام المسجد أم إمامه) المسجد. قلت للطبيب إن أنفي مكسور. أعطاني الطبيب الدواء. أخذت الدواء قبل الطعام. أكلت الأرز والدجاج. شفاني الله العلاج في الصباح. كتبت سبع كلمات في ثلاثة أيام.​
> 
> dhahabtu ila 'T-abiibi. baytu 'T-Tabiibi amaama 'l-masjidi. qultu liT-Tabiibi inna anfii maksuurun. a3taani 'T-Tabiibu 'd-dawaa2a. akhadhtu 'd-dawaa2a qabla 'T-Ta3aami. akaltu 'r-ruzza (al-2urza) wa 'd-dajaaja. Shafaani Allahu 'l-3ilaaja fi 'S-Sabaa7i. katabtu sab3a kalimaatin fii thalaathati ayyaamin .​


 


			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> Questions and recommendations:
> Question for the natives: How can I distinguish between "my nose" in the nominative and accusative (which would be used if the correct conjunction is inna)?


Only by context 



> You often forgot about the hamza.


You too   



> I'm not entirely sure if a3Taa reqires "li", but I guess not. A native's confirmation would be appreciated.


Usually, the verb "a3Taa" is transitive without preposition يتعدّى بدون حرف


----------



## Whodunit

I guess you will want to split this post, Cherine, but I'll post my question here where we have context:

Why do you suggest أرز for "rice"? And the funny thing is that you'd pronounce it "2urz", and that my dictionary insists on "2arruz". Is yours colloquial Egyptian? Or do we have several tantamount words for "rice" in Arabic?


----------



## cherine

I won't split it -for now at least-

In Egypt, the word for rice is rozz رُز but we write it أرز the pronounciation of your dictionary may be the more correct, though many people read it 2urz.
So, I think, both are correct in MSA (2aruzz and 2urz). Note that in the transliteration you gave, the stressing or شدّة should be on the "z" not the "r".


----------



## Whodunit

cherine said:
			
		

> In Egypt, the word for rice is rozz رُز but we write it أرز the pronounciation of your dictionary may be the more correct, though many people read it 2urz.


 
Who is "many people"? Are you speaking about Egypt or about most Arabs? 



> So, I think, both are correct in MSA (2aruzz and 2urz). Note that in the transliteration you gave, the stressing or شدّة should be on the "z" not the "r".


 
You are right! It would be easier - at least for me - if you used "shaddah" or شدة for the "lengthening" of a letter, because I'd associate "stressing" with the emphasis in a word. That is, I stress the second syllable in the word "2aruzz".


----------



## cherine

Isn't the shaddah the same as stressing ? (in pronounciation at least).
Shaddah is not about lengthening a letter, but stressing it; remember: a shaddah is the "indicator" of a double letter.

As for many people, yes, I meant primarily and mostly in Egypt. I don't know about the other countries.
If we get different opinions concerning the "rice" subject  I'll split the thread to give it an independent existence


----------



## linguist786

I'd just like to say thanks to all who have responded - I haven't checked the responses in detail yet, but I will do tomorrow (after my last exam!!) and ask any questions accordingly. 
Thanks again everyone.  Mucho appreciado.


----------



## Whodunit

cherine said:
			
		

> Isn't the shaddah the same as stressing ? (in pronounciation at least).
> Shaddah is not about lengthening a letter, but stressing it; remember: a shaddah is the "indicator" of a double letter.


 
If you pronounce a "z" twice (= double letter), wouldn't you call it lengthening? I use "stress" for "emphasis" (you may not, and that's not bad at all ), as for French:

mathématique - the _stress_ falls on the last syllable

Doubling a letter is indicated by a shaddah, which is in my opinion just the lengthening of one letter. 

Oh my God, now we have three different topics in this thread. 



> As for many people, yes, I meant primarily and mostly in Egypt. I don't know about the other countries.


 
We'll have to wait for the other natives.


----------



## Josh_

The word شدة literally means intensification, as we know, and is used both for the doubling of a consonant and the stress pattern of a word. I believe the word نبر (nubr) can also be used to indicate the stress pattern of a word.


----------



## Whodunit

Josh Adkins said:
			
		

> The word شدة literally means intensification, as we know, and is used both for the doubling of a consonant and the stress pattern of a word. I believe the word نبر (n*a*br) can also be used to indicate the stress pattern of a word.


 
Yes, that's the word I'd use for "emphasis/accentuation", whereas shaddah means "intensity/strength", doesn't it?

PS: According to several dictionaries, the vowel is an "a".


----------



## linguist786

cherine said:
			
		

> ذهبت إلي الطبيب. بيت الطبيب هو أمام (إذا لم تضع الهمزة لن نعرف إن كنت تقصد أمام المسجد أم إمامه) المسجد. قلت للطبيب إن أنفي مكسور. أعطاني الطبيب الدواء. أخذت الدواء قبل الطعام. أكلت الأرز والدجاج. شفاني الله العلاج في الصباح. كتبت سبع كلمات في ثلاثة أيام.​
> 
> dhahabtu ila 'T-abiibi. baytu 'T-Tabiibi amaama 'l-masjidi. qultu liT-Tabiibi inna anfii maksuurun. a3taani 'T-Tabiibu 'd-dawaa2a. akhadhtu 'd-dawaa2a qabla 'T-Ta3aami. akaltu 'r-ruzza (al-2urza) wa 'd-dajaaja. Shafaani Allahu 'l-3ilaaja fi 'S-Sabaa7i. katabtu sab3a kalimaatin fii thalaathati ayyaamin .​


I've took yours since it's the latest one (in terms of corrections) 

So my questions:

When you say "qultu *li*T'Tabiibi" what is the significance of "li"? (is it like "i told to the doctor" or something?)

Why does there need to be a "inna" before "anfii maksuurun"? (I've always thought "inna" means "indeed/verily")

What is the "rule" if you want to say "in three days/in four weeks" etc? (grammatically speaking?)

Also - does the number itself change depending on it's function in the sentence (eg, if it is mansoob or maf3ul etc) (I'm talking about "sab7a kalimaatin" here)

THANKS EVERYONE WHO HAVE HELPED. YOU HAVE ALL HELPED AND EVEN _YOUR_ MISTAKES HAVE HELPED ME TO LEARN SOMETHING EXTRA!


----------



## cherine

linguist786 said:
			
		

> When you say "qultu *li*T'Tabiibi" what is the significance of "li"? (is it like "i told to the doctor" or something?)


Yes, something like that. It's because the verb "qaala" is a transitive verb that uses a preposition قال لـ the "li" is the preposition "lam", which resembles a bit the "ila" إلى but we don't use ila with this verb. Remember in the Qur'an verses like : قال لأبيه - قال لهم نبيهم ....



> Why does there need to be a "inna" before "anfii maksuurun"? (I've always thought "inna" means "indeed/verily")


This is true, but not the only meaning. "Inna" can also mean "that" (I told him *that* my nose was broken)



> What is the "rule" if you want to say "in three days/in four weeks" etc? (grammatically speaking?)


Simple : you start by either "fii" في or "khilaal" خلال than you add the period : في ستة أيام/ خلال سبعة أيام and -if I'm not mistaken- you can also use ba3da بعد (=after) if that's the meaning you want to express.



> Also - does the number itself change depending on it's function in the sentence (eg, if it is mansoob or maf3ul etc) (I'm talking about "sab7a kalimaatin" here)


Simple answer : YES  But, for more a complex answer, you can see this thread, specially post #10, where I copied a certain rule concerning the grammar of numbers.


----------



## linguist786

!!الاجابه ممتازه يا شيرين
!!اشكرك علي التوضيحات​


----------



## Whodunit

linguist786 said:
			
		

> I've took yours since it's the latest one (in terms of corrections)


 
And the only correct one for the moment. 



> When you say "qultu *li*T'Tabiibi" what is the significance of "li"? (is it like "i told to the doctor" or something?)


 
Cherine explained it very well. The government of each verb is decisive. In German, you know, verbs can require either the dative or the accusative (in rare case even the genitive). The verb "tell" requires the dative in German, French, and Arabic, but the accusative in English, strictly speaking:

I told the doctor that I won't come.
Ich erzählte dem Arzt, dass ich nicht kommen werde.
J'ai raconté au médecin que je ne viendrai pas.
.قالت لالطبيب أنني لن أذهب (qultu li'T-Tabiibi 2innanii lan 2adhhuba.)

Note: The word "tell" can also require the dative in English: I told it to you.



> Why does there need to be a "inna" before "anfii maksuurun"? (I've always thought "inna" means "indeed/verily")


 
Because Arabic verbs can require different conjunctions: 2an, 2anna, and 2inna. I'd like to betray you something my grammar book told me: If the sentence begins with "2inna", it does mean "indeed" - right -, but it is just the omission of the words qultu/qaala/qaaluu/... before 2inna that makes it mean "indeed". Let me copy the example of my book:

( :قالوا لنا) - (qaaluu lanaa: )
.إنّ الوفد العراقيّ زار مدينة لايبزغ أمس - inna 'l-wafda 'l-3iraaqiyya zaara madiinati laibsigh(i) amsi.

(They told us that: )
The Iraqi delegation visited the city of Leipzig yesterday.



> Also - does the number itself change depending on it's function in the sentence (eg, if it is mansoob or maf3ul etc) (I'm talking about "sab3a kalimaatin" here)


 
What do you understand by "maf3uul"? "maf3uulun biha" (= object) or "ismu 'l-maf3uuli" (= passive participle)?



> THANKS EVERYONE WHO HAVE HELPED. YOU HAVE ALL HELPED AND EVEN _YOUR_ MISTAKES HAVE HELPED ME TO LEARN SOMETHING EXTRA!


 
 !عفواَ


----------



## cherine

Hello,
Nice job Whodunit  
Please allow me to add few corrections :


			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> .قالت لالطبيب أنني لن أذهب (qultu li'T-Tabiibi 2innanii lan 2adhhuba.)


If you say qultu, then you should write it like this قلت because what you've written is qaalat [hiya] (she said).
Another thing I noted : when you add the "lam" to a word that begins with "al" you don't ommit the "alef", which is not correct. We write : للطبيب، للمدرسة، للناس ....
And again, if you say "*i*nnanii", the hamza should be below the alef of inna إنني 



> .إنّ الوفد العراقيّ زار مدينة لايبزغ أمس - inna 'l-wafda 'l-3iraaqiyya zaara madiinata laibsigh(i) amsi.


The word maddina[ta] is a مفعول به (I'm a hopeless case in learning those words in English, but I'm sure you understand what I mean  ) so it takes a fat7a not a kasra.



> What do you understand by "maf3uul"? "maf3uulun biha" (= object) or "ismu 'l-maf3uuli" (= passive participle)?


I think he meant the object : al-maf3uulu bihi.


----------



## Whodunit

cherine said:
			
		

> Hello,
> Nice job Whodunit
> Please allow me to add few corrections :


 
Thanks for the compliment and the corrections. 



> If you say qultu, then you should write it like this قلت because what you've written is qaalat [hiya] (she said).


 
Typo. 



> Another thing I noted : when you add the "lam" to a word that begins with "al" you don't ommit the "alef", which is not correct. We write : للطبيب، للمدرسة، للناس ....


 
Oh you are right! I didn't notice that all the time. It must be because I don't pronounce a long "a", I forget about the alef. I'd write "lil" like لل, which is not correct in this case, indeed.



> And again, if you say "*i*nnanii", the hamza should be below the alef of inna إنني


 
Please be a bit patient with me. At least I knew that there has to be a hamza at all. 



> The word maddina[ta] is a مفعول به (I'm a hopeless case in learning those words in English, but I'm sure you understand what I mean  ) so it takes a fat7a not a kasra.


 
Of course. The word before a muDaaf can't get an "-i".


----------



## cherine

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Oh you are right! I didn't notice that all the time. It must be because I don't pronounce a long "a", I forget about the alef. I'd write "lil" like لل, which is not correct in this case, indeed.


I'm not sure I understand this well.
We do pronounce it "lil" and write it this way (without a yaa2 of course), just the two consecutive lam لل we don't pronounce it with a long "a", and this is why I was kind of surprised to see you writing it لالطبيب as we pronounce it "liT-Tabiib", not "li2aT-Tabib"



> Please be a bit patient with me. At least I knew that there has to be a hamza at all.


I'm sorry if I sounded impatient   I'm not  In fact I admire your efforts


----------



## Whodunit

cherine said:
			
		

> I'm not sure I understand this well.
> We do pronounce it "lil" and write it this way (without a yaa2 of course), just the two consecutive lam لل we don't pronounce it with a long "a", and this is why I was kind of surprised to see you writing it لالطبيب as we pronounce it "liT-Tabiib", not "li2aT-Tabib"


 
Excuse me that I have confused you. 

Read this again and tell me if you had understood it yourself:



> ... that begins with "al" you don't omit the "alef", which is not correct.


 
I misunderstood it, as if you were telling me that the "alef" HAS to be there. 

Anyway, thanks for your explanations. I'll read them again some hours later after having had some sleep.


----------



## abusaf

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Of course. The word before a muDaaf can't get an "-i".



I could be wrong, but I believe it CAN take a i.

For example:

أنا وصلت مدينة كركوك
ِAna waSaltu madiinata Karkook.

أنا وصلت إلى مدينة كركوك
Ana waSaltu ilaa madiinat*i* Karkook.

And both are MuDaaf.

However, I am not a native.


----------



## cherine

Whodunit said:
			
		

> I misunderstood it, as if you were telling me that the "alef" HAS to be there.


Sorry, it's my mistake : I meant to say : it is not correct to keep the alef, it should be omitted.
(it's 4 o'clock in the morning here! Seems I should go to bed too  )

Abusaf's remark is very correct. I was going to say it but then I doubted myself (being so sleepy).
Yes, a muDaaf can be anything (grammatically); i.e. yes it can get an "i".


----------

